# A few photos



## primo supremo (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a grain bag of barley in a field I had to get to....there was 1.5 miles of road to plow. About a 1/4 of a mile was real tough drifted snow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats alot of work for a bag of barley....hope it was a big bag


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You need one of those huge highway V-Plows.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I wonder if a truck with a big V plow could get through that??


----------



## primo supremo (Jan 31, 2014)

scott3430;1742245 said:


> I wonder if a truck with a big V plow could get through that??


I have a V plow I picked up at an auction sale for $5...haha. Thumbs Up It's steel with good cutting edges....about 10 or 12' wide, It's got the frame to hook to the hitch of a tractor. I'm going to build it to fit on my 4840 John Deere (180hp large frame, power shift).


----------

